# Rapido graphics replacements



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi all, 
Does anyone know or have a contact number for M/H graphics replacements?.We love our Rapido 786f to bits but being a fussy g-t I would like to replace the graphics[all of them] that have faded with time.


----------



## deejaycee (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rapido graphics replacement*

Highbridge Caravans obtained replacement graphics for me within a week from Rapido ( under warranty ).
Presumably any Rapido dealer would be able to order them, though probably expensive if not under warranty.
Perhaps a local vynil sign firm in Yellow Pages could make copies cheaper.

David


----------



## deejaycee (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rapido graphics replacement*

Highbridge Caravans obtained replacement graphics for me within a week from Rapido ( under warranty ).
Presumably any Rapido dealer would be able to order them, though probably expensive if not under warranty.
Perhaps a local vynil sign firm in Yellow Pages could make copies cheaper.

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Phone Caravannes Rapido Wokingham 01189-791023 although a local signwriter would be cheaper!

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Talk to a few local Graphics companies who make vinyl signs. A good one will make perfect copies usually at a fraction of the price. I've never done it with a van but have often done it when sprucing old machinery up for sale, Alan.


----------



## squarebanana (Aug 31, 2010)

try www.motorhomegraphics.net they did me copies of my graphics and they were a perfect match cheap too

SB


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for this info. My Rapido 786f has exactly same problem

Two questions????

How do you pull off existing graphics?? I have tried but they do not come off
Who have you used for these graphics Did you find a local company?

thanks


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

altom, to take off the graphics you need a heat gun or the wifes hair dryer will do, dont holdit too near the van orou will damage/warp the panel, once it is heated a little, it will come off easily. be careful, pulling it slowly, as it may bring some paintwork with it.

as per previous posts, i would try local sign writing/graphics firms who will photograph the existing hraphics first and make you a copy alot cheaper than any dealer.

anyway, this is where the dealers go


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

many thanks JohnGun I will try that method

One thing what do you mean by :"anwa, this is where the dealers go"

thanks

alun


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Boiling water straight from the kettle, dont use a heat gun just makes a mess. Dont use any blades or scrapers. 

A caramel wheel from a automotive paint suppliers removes decals without touching the paint.


----------

